# over and under shooting tips



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

Im thinking of buying an o/u shotgun this winter ---My question is when I shoot it and im using the bottom barrel should i aim high or use my sight pin???? please reply if your an expert! You can e-mail me at [email protected] thankyou! :lol:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

You should be able to shoot both barrels of an O/U the same as any other gun. You would only need to point high when shooting the bottom barrel if it shoots low. To find out, pattern the gun by shooting at a paper target. Shoot a few loads and then look at the paper. If the pattern is centered on what you are pointing at, you are OK. If not, you need to look at fit of the gun, etc. This would apply to any gun you shoot, not just O/U's.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

DK,

No, use the same sight picture for both barrels. You will actually shoot the
lower barrel more (e.g., singles in skeet) because it causes a little less stress on the barrel/frame lock-up and the recoil is more along the axis of the gun (rather than above the axis) so the muzzle jumps less.

Part of what makes double barrels more expensive is that the two barrels must be regulated to have patterns that overlap AMAP - typically at 40 yds - but you are only out less than an inch vertically nearer or farther than that. If they don't shoot the same, return the gun. A buddy actually got Browning to replace a Citori he had in which the lower barrel patterned several inches (L or R??) of the top. The story (as I remember it) was that neither the super high rib, the upper barrel, or the lower barrel were in registration. The lower barrel was bad enough for amatures to notice.

M.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Dakotakid what barrel lenght would you go for? Iwould have some suggestions if you care to hear?


----------



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

I would like a shorter barrel 26 or 28 no longer I would only be using it for upland game.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Dakotakid I have ou's in 24' 26 and 28" The 24 was a mistake I bought it for my wife. The site plane is way to short. I did like the the gun when I used to be a gunner at field trials. Very close birds and open chokes good for that. I like the 28" guns the best. The 26 may be a little faster to point but again the site plane isbetter on the 28. I shoot a beretta essential 28" when hunting upland. It was the least expensive of the berettas. It is the one with the split barrels. Very light and fast. Just my 2 cents worth goodluck


----------

